# How do I know it's a REAL 1965 GTO?



## GranTurismO (Feb 10, 2018)

I’m a newbie going to check out a ‘65 Tempest/GTO tomorrow. Owner claims all original, #'s matching GTO. 389/4bbl/automatic. Besides the VIN # and fender tag, what are key things to look for? 

Thanks in advance,
Bill


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

On a real '65 GTO out of Pontiac, Kansas City Leeds, or Framingham assembly plant one should see the 5N in the bottom row of the accessory codes on the cowl tag. I've read over the years where one person stated, their KC built GTO did not have 5N on the cowl tag, but I never saw a copy of the PHS documentation ( copy of the original invoice) produced. Problem with this method is original cowl tags have been known to be swapped & two company's make replacement cowl tags. 

Years ago, when looking at projects, one of the preferred methods on a blown apart '65 project car was to pull the rear seat, rear window handles & side trim panel (if not already removed) & look for the evidence of bondo worms coming through the LeMans ornamentation holes in the front of the 1/4 panel. That method was not always avail & was not always infallable as many nice used LeMans 1/4 panels have been installed on GTO's and vice versa. By the mid 90's, PHS began offering documentation for most of the '61-mid 68 model Pontiacs which 1800PMCares could not previously access. Though not $25 or $35 anymore, PHS is still a great bargain today, & i would def suggest sending off for it if you are serious.


----------



## 13mpg (Jan 8, 2018)

Look for a YS block code. That would be a clue if engine is correct for the two speed. You can email PHS and pay a little more for expedited service on a car you are thinking of buying. A great $90 dollar investment.


----------

